# Carrying on Lakes



## Chapy (Apr 22, 2004)

Is it legal to carry concealed on State park & or Muskingum watershed lakes? Thanks Chapy


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

You can carry in State Parks if you are licensed but not inside State buildings

Army Corp Lakes I dont think you are allowed


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

This was asked on another thread because Army Corps of Engineers does not allow any weapons except on ranges or hunting. And because the corps has many dams and lakes that are at state parks, I asked the head of law enforcement for Ohio states parks if concealed carry was allowed at start parks because of the conflict. Below is his reply. 

John,

Concealed carry with a valid permit is legal on Ohio State Parks. When I first became aware of the issue you address, I discussed it with the Corp Chief of Law Enforcement in Washington D.C.. On parks such as Mosquito Lake in which the Division of Parks and Recreation leases land from the US Army Corp of Engineers, carrying concealed is technically a violation of federal law. The Chief agreed that it would be impossible for us to inform and educate the public on the difference between state park lands owned by the state and state parks in which the lands leased from the Corp and administered as a state park. As such, the Corp takes no enforcement action in regards to concealed carry on Corp lands which our being administered as a state park. However, they may take action of Corp lands that are not administered as a state park so it is important to truly know where you are. I understand this is a confusing issue but I hope this helps.



Mark J. Maxwell

Law Enforcement Administrator

Division of Natural Areas and Preserves

Division of Parks and Recreation

2045 Morse Road, Building C-3

Columbus, Ohio 43229

614-265-6903

614-265-7202, Fax

[email protected]


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

You have State lakes and USACE lakes covered but what about MWCD lakes?


----------

